# MTV's The Challenge : Battle Of The Exes



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Just caught episode 1 on Mtv.com. I love this show season after season. In a lot of ways it is better than Survivor. The personal conflicts are more intense. Since these people actually know each other very well, the hatred, jealousy, and bitterness seem real and unscripted. 

As I was saying in a different thread, the people who design challenges for Survivor and TAR should take lessons from the people who design the challenges on these shows!!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I am in until CT get booted out. I just hope he goes crazy again. Love me some Crazy CT...


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> I am in until CT get booted out. I just hope he goes crazy again. Love me some Crazy CT...


I love Crazy CT too!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Definitely not better than Survivor, but these shows are addicting. I think I've actually missed a fair amount since I often reschedule later airings and even though they rerun the heck out of them, sometimes they do change the schedule, so I end up missing them (and if I miss an ep in the middle, I don't want to watch the rest).. then sometimes miss the marathons they have later..


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Go Crazy CT. I also like Abram when he goes Crazy.

All we need is someone to get hurt and Ev to show up and it would make for a decent season.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I am guessing I was not the only one trying to pair people together. I also understand they have to use exes lightly, but some of those people could almost be paired with a number of cast members (some that are also competing with another partner on the show, some not)


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I don't even remember Vinny from before but he sure proved to be an ass. I felt bad for his partner that she got the boot too. She also looked a lot better with lighter hair.

Wes sure was trying pretty hard to get back in Mandi's pants, he almost appeared PW'd.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I watch this once in a while, but I love the exes premise so I may make a bigger effort thus season.

I haven't watched in a while, so a lot of these people are new to me. And I miss myfavorite challenge dude-Big E.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I really like Marc (Long). He is a beast, especially when you think he is 40!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Einselen said:


> I really like Marc (Long). He is a beast, especially when you think he is 40!


Oh yeah. He's a favorite, too. He keeps saying hes done, which makes me laugh.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

This show is a guilty pleasure. I'm definitely watching this season.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I think they should have made the small girl that punched the big guy leave with Vinny & let their partners pair up.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm sorry to see Wes go, he's always good for drama and conflict.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

tiams said:


> I'm sorry to see Wes go, he's always good for drama and conflict.


But at the same time I am glad Leroy was able to "prove himself". Last challenge him and Mike made it



Spoiler



to the finale without having to go in to an elimination.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

What is up with the scars on Abram's chest? Is that something he did to himself on purpose? His tats look like sharpie scribbles. 

That trivia challenge would have scared the pudding out of me. These people are not very smart!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

tiams said:


> What is up with the scars on Abram's chest? Is that something he did to himself on purpose? His tats look like sharpie scribbles.
> 
> That trivia challenge would have scared the pudding out of me. These people are not very smart!


They are young. 

Well most of them....


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> They are young.
> 
> Well most of them....


True, they are young. And I am old. But were you saying that to explain the scars and weird tats or the reason they missed so many trivia questions? Because I guess it actually answers both!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Abrams tattoos look like he fell asleep at a frat party and someone first marked him up with a sharpy and when he didn't wake had someone tattoo their scribblings on him.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

tiams said:


> True, they are young. And I am old. But were you saying that to explain the scars and weird tats or the reason they missed so many trivia questions? Because I guess it actually answers both!


Youth in regards to their trivia knowledge (or lack of).

The scars seem to be self inflicted based off a quick google search.
There is a video that explains it but I couldn't view it from work.

And someone else said "Abram said on Cutthroat that the scars are a part of his tattoos...I believe he said he burned himself. "


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Which team was eliminated tonight? I watched everything but the very end, when I had to put my daughter to bed and missed it.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Tyree and his partner (forget her name).


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

They are brands. It causes the skin to raise in the area that's branded. I cant remember if it was a challenge or his original season that he explained his brands.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Tyree and his partner (forget her name).


Oh good. I am hoping the two girls go far. Girl power.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Next season they need to have Paula's boyfriend on. Wonder what he had to say about she and Tyree.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

You mean ex-boyfriend.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

JFriday said:


> You mean ex-boyfriend.


Good point!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Which team was eliminated tonight? I watched everything but the very end, when I had to put my daughter to bed and missed it.


You do realize, they rerun these a lot? I usually get a weekend rerun since the orig showing has conflicts..

and add 2 minutes end padding, or else you'll miss part of it.. Even with that, once in a while you'll miss some.. and then have to catch a later airing.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

mattack said:


> You do realize, they rerun these a lot? I usually get a weekend rerun since the orig showing has conflicts..
> 
> and add 2 minutes end padding, or else you'll miss part of it.. Even with that, once in a while you'll miss some.. and then have to catch a later airing.


Yeah, but I wanted to know RIGHT NOW.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Kenny and Evelyn got eliminated


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone still watching? Ty is so mad that his partner does a little skit about him, but he is literally sleeping with the enemy. That is very disloyal to his partner. He has always been a drama queen.

It seems like Johnny never goes into an elimination any season. How does he continually get away with that?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Can you be disloyal to an ex?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

JFriday said:


> Can you be disloyal to an ex?


Yes, when they are your teammate in a game to win $$.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

But how does sleeping with someone else when back the house really have to do with any of the challenges? In a sense they're all hanging and partying with the enemy.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

JFriday said:


> But how does sleeping with someone else when back the house really have to do with any of the challenges? In a sense they're all hanging and partying with the enemy.


Because Ty and Paula sleeping together and developing a relationship (he even told her he is in lover with her) makes them a unified couple and takes away from the unity they should have with their partners. That threatens their respective partners because their loyalties are compromised. If you are being intimate with your enemy, you lose the important drive to beat them. Ty and Paula were complaining and nervous that they would have to go against each other in the dome. Worrying about beating each other compromises their game.
Sleeping together and developing a relationship, being a couple, spending time alone together, is all very different from partying in a group.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I don't think they have slept together yet. It seems like Paula keeps saying 'no' to taking things further, although she may as well, because I can't imagine she hasn't blown it already with the boyfriend.

If I were Ty's partner and he was involved with another girl, I would have a conversation with him and just confirm that he still has his head in the game and that the partnership is his first priority.

Loved the wedding challenge!


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

tiams said:


> (he even told her he is in lover with her)


Doesn't mean much. They made a point of showing how he says that a lot and doesn't really mean as much to him as it might to other people.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Random question -- Ty is the one that almost got into a fight with someone on his RW season, right? I know that sounds like everyone on every RW season.. But I remember a big guy basically Hulking out on a second floor indoor balcony type thing with another one of the cast.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I just don't think the emotions go that deep with these people, hasn't Paula just about slept with all the guys on the show at some point?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Loved the last challenge with the airplane. They are always so creative on this show.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Yea it was pretty cool, glad Deim and CT won. They were probably dumb to not send Ty and Emily to do the challenge but I'm glad they didn't. 

Oh and Deim is gorgeous.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

What is going on? I feel like it's five years ago with CT and Diem.

Also, non-obnoxious CT is pretty cool.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

mattack said:


> Random question -- Ty is the one that almost got into a fight with someone on his RW season, right? I know that sounds like everyone on every RW season.. But I remember a big guy basically Hulking out on a second floor indoor balcony type thing with another one of the cast.


I think that was Davis and Tyrie from Denver. At least that's what I'm thinking of, might not be the same fight. There are many to choose from.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> What is going on? I feel like it's five years ago with CT and Diem.
> 
> Also, non-obnoxious CT is pretty cool.


He was pretty cool with Adam last season too. Maybe his brothers death (was it his brother?) gave him a different perspective on life.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

JFriday said:


> He was pretty cool with Adam last season too. Maybe his brothers death (was it his brother?) gave him a different perspective on life.


Yeah. His brother was murdered.

He had so much anger. Maybe he's just growing up. Or drinking less. Whatever-he and Diem were always a good couple.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

crowfan said:


> I think that was Davis and Tyrie from Denver. At least that's what I'm thinking of, might not be the same fight. There are many to choose from.


Yeah, that does sound right.. and looking at the cast picture of them on wikipedia, it makes me even more sure that's what I was thinking about. Wow, that is older than I thought!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

The final challenge in Iceland is crazy! Sleeping outside in below zero temps, jumping into almost frozen water. Wow.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I know! It has got to be tough to keep topping themselves. I thought that last one where they had to stay awake all night balancing on a rock was a toughie. 

It is hard to appreciate just how it would feel to jump in that water.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

JFriday said:


> Oh and Deim is gorgeous.


She does nothing for me. Looks-wise I've never understood what CT sees in her, but I guess she's just not my type.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Is it over? I forgot to watch last night, and can't remember if it's in two parts or not. I generally watch those all at once.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Is it over? I forgot to watch last night, and can't remember if it's in two parts or not. I generally watch those all at once.


No, it's not over. Last night was part 1 of the final challenge. I assume 1 more episode, plus the reunion show, plus The ***** They Didn't Show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Stupid weird [email protected]$ MTV sometimes starting a show in progress, or cutting out a section of it or something.. I recorded an ep early this morning, and I checked it.. The 'content' of the show was somewhere around 55 minutes. I then rechecked, and the beginning was something I've seen before, something like "MTV is running a little late, we're starting the show in progress".. yet it actually wasn't in progress, so I bet they cut something out later. I'm recording another rerun tomorrow morning, hopefully that one will be complete.

Yeah this is a rant, but MTV treats viewers so badly.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Great finale. What a nail biter! Can't say I'm happy with the winner, but oh well. All three teams were consistently good throughout the season, so I think they all were deserving.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Who won?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Johnny and Camila, CT and Diem finished second despite leading most the way. CT ran out of gas at the end.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Eh. I was pulling for CT and Diem.

And I can't believe I just said that.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I was pulling for them too, and I also can't believe it. 

If you told me a couple years ago,when he was punching Adam, that I'd ever be pulling for CT, I would have told you you were nuts. I thought at the time that MTV shouldn't even allow him back on the show. 

But I was totally pulling for him and Diem. Shame to see them come in second to those two.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I felt the same way but it seems CT has grown up alot. I wonder what altitude they were at? I hiked in Tahoe last year and at about 7500 feet it hit me, my wife was fine but I had no stamina and had to rest every 25-50 feet.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I felt the same way but it seems CT has grown up alot. I wonder what altitude they were at? I hiked in Tahoe last year and at about 7500 feet it hit me, my wife was fine but I had no stamina and had to rest every 25-50 feet.


We lived at 10k feet for three years. It's rough. Even my brothers, who are in great shape, struggle for the first day or so.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I Aldo waspulling for Mark, since he's my age. 

But was he even in it at the end?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

No, Mark and Robin went home just before the final challenge.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Aldo waspulling? WTF, iPhone?


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Diem Brown Dies at 32
http://www.people.com/article/diem-brown-dies-cancer


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Oh, gosh. So sad. I didn't realize it had progressed so far.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Ryan Knight dies on Thanksgiving eve.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-real-world-dies-at-29-friends-react-20142811


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Woah! I never liked him, but that is just tragic.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Both are just tragic. How sad.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Had no idea that both Knight and Diem are on the new season that just started.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Had no idea that both Knight and Diem are on the new season that just started.





Spoiler



I believe Diem left early after collapsing with stomach pain and was the diagnosed again with cancer.


----------

